# Orange County SC pre-season schedule



## OrangeCountyDad (Jan 23, 2020)

General article about the upcoming training camp/season:  https://www.orangecountysoccer.com/news_article/show/1080131

Feb 1 vs Colorado Rapids @ Cal St Fullerton 10am kickoff
Feb 4 vs NYCFC @ Cal St Long Beach 1pm kickoff
Feb 8 vs LMU @ LMU 11am kickoff
Feb 12 vs Chicago Fire @ Great Park 12pm kickoff
Feb 15 vs USD @ Great Park 11:30am kickoff
Feb 22 vs Cal St Fullerton @ CS Fullerton 10:30am kickoff
Feb 25 vs LA Galaxy II @ Great Park 11:30am kickoff
Feb 28 vs Las Vegas Lights FC @ Great Park 7pm kickoff


----------

